# How do i view swf domain lock content outside the domain without decompiling it?



## ryanawe123 (Jan 29, 2013)

*What people suggest*
Some other tech forum's forumers have suggests: opening it with a swf decompiler and search for a domain checker, then remove the domain checking's section of the actionscript.

*What i want*
Isn't there any software that can open the swf file (that checks the website it runs in) by tricking the swf that it is running on a website? i cant find it on google

*If i want to trick the swf that its another date*
An swf file with content only accessible when it is in year 2010 (if it checks the date on your computer but i don't want to change the date of my computer's clock), i use RunAsDate - Run a program with the specified date/time
If i set year 2010 in the software, The software above makes the swf run, and tricks it that it is running in year 2010

*But what if i want to trick the swf that it is running on another domain?*
An swf file with content only accessible when it is running in a website (for example: Kongregate: Play free games online it checks the site it is currently running on), what should i use? Isn't there a software that i can key in the web html and the software can trick the swf file that it is running on that website?

*Why i am asking this*
Because i only have internet access 1 hr/day, and i download kongregate swf game files i find from page source. Most of kongregate's games are site locked. After 1 hour of internet access, the parental control software cuts the internet and the computer restarts. i cant access the internet after that 1 hour, so play the swf games offline. 

*The problem*
i asked this question because i cant play the games offline due to domain lock. swf decompiling and editing every swf game is too time consuming and messy for me. i am trying to find an easier way to trick the swf that its running on kong's domain. i only play kongregate games, since i am a kong user and play games to get points only on that game website. and after getting the achievements, i copy the .sol files and put it under kongregate's folder to get the achievements.

*Any solutions?*
is there any freeware that can help me in my problem? if there isn't can some helpful pro tech guy make one?:dance:


----------



## ryanawe123 (Jan 29, 2013)

can somebody reply please


----------



## ryanawe123 (Jan 29, 2013)

can somebody reply please!!!


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi

If nobody has answered yet it is probably because we don't know. 

Or it's because it sounds like you are trying to circumvent a security feature of the software.
If this is the case then we are simply not allowed to help you due to the rules of the forum...and due to the fact it is unethical.


----------

